# BMW M3 Challenge



## DerSitzRiese (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lenkradakrobaten,

lasst uns diesen Thread nutzen um Zeiten auszutauschen und über das Spiel zu fachsimpeln. 
Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, das Spiel gibt es kostenlos zum Download z.B. hier: http://www.m3-challenge.com/index.php?id=3&L=1
bzw auf der DVD 11/07 der PCGH

Wenn wir genug werden können wir ja mal online gegen einander antreten.
(Wenn jemand seinen Zweitrechner als Server zur Verfügung stellt :wink

meine Bestzeit auf der kurzen Sprintstrecke: 1:47:064 min 
(ich weiß das die Zeit nicht der Hammer ist, aber habe mein Lenkrad erst seit kurzem wieder im Betrieb)


mfg

DerSitzRiese

Edit:

* GP:
2:14 Rain_in_may84*
*2:16 JimBeam**
2:19 ED101
2:20 McZonk
2:20 Klutten** 
2:21 DerSitzRiese*
* 2:22 Maxwell


 Sprint:
1:41 JimBeam
1:44 ED101 
1:44 DerSitzRiese*


----------



## ED101 (22. Oktober 2007)

Da muss ich doch glatt mal schauen was ich so auf den Asphalt gebrannt habe


----------



## dr.konkret (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich wäre bei einem Online-Game dabei (habe Windoof ja auf der zweiten Partition)


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2007)

Hätte nen Linuxserver und wäre am WE egtl immer dabei


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. Oktober 2007)

@McZonk: Traum 

Zeitupdate: 1:46:782min (Sprint)
                 2:26:245min (GP)

mit was für Einstellungen fahrt ihr?


----------



## Klutten (22. Oktober 2007)

Werd´s mal installieren. Fahre sonst nur WTCC und Race2007. Sollte aber das Gleiche sein. Wäre bei einem Rennen aber schon wegen dem Spass dabei.


----------



## maxwell (23. Oktober 2007)

2:22

und ein Kumpel fährt 2:16


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2007)

2:20 auf der langen - Einstellung müsste ich zu Hause nachschauen.

Werde mich dann auch am WE mal erkundigen, ob es überhaupt die Möglichkeit des dedizierten linux severs gibt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem LinuxServer wird nicht einfach. Habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt:
http://forum.m3-challenge.com/showthread.php?t=22

in diesem Forum habe ich auch gelesen das es auch die Möglichkeit gibt einen Dedicated Server aufzumachen und gleichzeitig auf dem Rechner zu spielen.( Exe im Verzeichnis, BMWDedicated.exe )
 Das braucht aber etwas Leistung, und wenn man ein Dual Core hat, dann sollte der Server auf einem eigenen Kern laufen.
          Also wenn wir nur so 5 Leute werden, kann ja der eins aufmachen, der die stärkste CPU hat...


----------



## JimBeam (23. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ihr ein Rennen fahren wollt bin ich dabei, Rundenzeiten auf der GP Strecke schaff ich 2:21er mit einem Gamepad. Hilfen nur Automatik Schaltung (die Schultertasten vom Gamepad klemmen, also kann ich nicht schalten). Die anderen Fahrhilfen braucht wirklich kein Mensch, ist ja schließlich kein NFS.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2007)

für ein kleines Rennen werfen ich einfach mal den Sonntagabend in den Raum...


----------



## JimBeam (23. Oktober 2007)

Sonntagabend währe mir recht, im übrigen habe ich mich was die Zeiten angeht leicht verschätzt. Siehe Bild.

@maxwell: Die 2:16 schaff ich auch noch .

Nur so aus Interesse in welcher Perspektive fahrt ihr?
Ich fahr in der Cockpitansicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Oktober 2007)

ich fahre in der "Haubensicht" mit Lenkrad und Hilfen  (werde aber bald mal ohne probieren) 

Zeit von JimBeam habe ich geupdatet

*update*

neue Zeit von mir (siehe #1)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

kommt schon Leute, mehr Zeiten wollen wir sehen.
Auch mal von der kurzen Sprintstrecke (meine müsste doch zu schlagen sein )

Mein "Arbeitsplatz":


----------



## ED101 (24. Oktober 2007)

Also die erste Zeit von mir im Sprint 1:42:696

Ps: Ich fahre mit Tastatur !!! Von den Lenkradfahrern erwarte ich eine Zeit unter 1:40 
dit: Beweisfoto angehangen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

kannste noch nen beweisfoto beilegen?

ich trage es aber  schon mal ein


----------



## ED101 (24. Oktober 2007)

So und auf die schnelle noch eine 2:19:883 auf dem GP Kurs.

Ps: Ich brauch dringend wieder ein Lenkrad

dit: Automatikgetriebe stimmt vielleicht aber ich schalte per Hand


----------



## JimBeam (24. Oktober 2007)

Sprintstrecke 1.41:2xx, ich fahr die Variante aber kaum, da die imo besten Streckenabschnitte fehlen.
Auf dem GP Kurs bin ich eine 2.16:8xx gefahren hab aber keinen Screen gemacht.
Wie fahrt ihr eigentlich durch die Schikane? ich mein wenn man da cutet wird die Runde ja leider nicht abgebrochen, und das bringt schon ziemlich viel Zeit. Ich versuch immer mit 2 Reifen auf den Asphalt zu bleiben.

btw. ich hab mich mal in einem Sim Racing Forum umgehört, und Zeiten von 2:10. sollen kein Problem darstellen. :eek:

//Edit: falsches pic.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

@JimBeam: was soll und dieses Bild sagen?

*Zeiten aktualisiert*


----------



## JimBeam (24. Oktober 2007)

Sry falsches pic hochgeladen. 

War eigentlich meine Zeit von der kurzen Strecke, ich bin grad nicht an meinem PC lads später hoch.


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2007)

GP 2:21:398 - jegliche Hilfen abgeschaltet. (Cockpitansicht)

Für die ersten 10 Runden schon ganz respektabel. Schade nur, dass man keinerlei Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Im Gegensatz zu GTR2 und Race2007 fährt sich der Serien M3 aber sehr unruhig. Von daher halte ich 2:10er Zeiten für utopisch.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

*update*


----------



## JimBeam (24. Oktober 2007)

@Klutten: Ist halt kein Rennwagen deshalb fährt er auch schwammig, übrigens ist das Bilstein Fahrwerk zum schnell fahren besser als das Standart Fahrwerk, wobei das mehr Spass macht und man prima driften kann.  Immer nach dem Motto "Fährste Quer siehste mehr" 

Ich hab übrigens ein Replay und Ghost von einer 2:10er Zeit auf meinem Rechner. Wenn ich den wieder zum laufen gebracht habe lad ich das mal hoch. (Hab mein Windows zerschossen, und meine Installations Disc ist zerkratzt und wird nicht mehr erkannt)


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2007)

...hab schon wieder nicht an einen Screenshot gesacht. Als ich ins Menü zurückgegangen bin, war auf einmal keine Zeit da. HHHHmmmmmm.

UPDATE:
GP 2:20:179 - jegliche Hilfen abgeschaltet. (Cockpitansicht)


Freu mich auf die 2:10er Zeit. Das ist ne Ansage.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

du musst dann immer auf Laden/speichern gehen. dann speichern klicken.

aber ich glaube dir mal


----------



## JimBeam (24. Oktober 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...hab schon wieder nicht an einen Screenshot gesacht. Als ich ins Menü zurückgegangen bin, war auf einmal keine Zeit da. HHHHmmmmmm.
> 
> UPDATE:
> GP 2:20:179 - jegliche Hilfen abgeschaltet. (Cockpitansicht)
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das ich gesagt habe das Profis solche Zeiten fahren ? Ich hab das Replay aus dem Internet gesaugt. Dein Post kommt so rüber als erwartest du von mir so eine Zeit.


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2007)

Das war mir klar. Bei dir wär es mir lieb, wenn du immer 1 Sekunde langsamer fährst wie ich. :wink:

Ich habe im Moment schon heftig mit dem Ghost zu tun. Suche noch nen Patent für die 2:15. Kommt Zeit - kommt Rat.


----------



## JimBeam (25. Oktober 2007)

So ich häng das Replay von der 2:10 an, wenn der Typ mit Schickane gefahren währe, währe vielleicht eine 2.12 rausgekommen.



> Das war mir klar. Bei dir wär es mir lieb, wenn du immer 1 Sekunde langsamer fährst wie ich. :wink:



Ich werd mein bestes tun das das nicht eintrifft.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Oktober 2007)

JimBeam schrieb:


> So ich häng das Replay von der 2:10 an



wo oder wie finde ich das Replay?


----------



## JimBeam (25. Oktober 2007)

Ach Mensch tut mir Leid bin heute ein wenig verpeilt, ich hätte das Replay vielleicht auch hochladen sollen...

btw: warum kann man hier keine .rar hochladen -_- 

LINK


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Oktober 2007)

RENNEN!!!!

Sonntag 19Uhr? (bin da aber flexibel)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ED101 (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt wäre ich dabei


----------



## JimBeam (27. Oktober 2007)

Währe dabei, mir währe aber ehrlich gesagt 20 Uhr lieber.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2007)

20UHr wäre mir auch recht. Doch zu dritt macht das noch keinen Sinn...


----------



## Klutten (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich schaffs heute leider nicht. SRY


----------



## ED101 (28. Oktober 2007)

Also lohnt es wohl leider nicht


----------



## JimBeam (28. Oktober 2007)

Hmm zu 3 ist wirklich sinnlos, :frown: schade.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Oktober 2007)

ich würd noch mit machen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. November 2007)

2. Versuch 

RENNEN heute?!


----------



## ED101 (4. November 2007)

Muss leider heute abend nach Bensheim


----------



## JimBeam (4. November 2007)

Ich währe mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich hab mal eine Frage wie kann man denn mit dem Spiel online spielen? Der will wenn ich ein Account anlegen will für das Spiel eine Seriennummer haben. Wo bekomme ich denn eine her? vielen Dank MFg

achso hier noch meine Zeit für den GP Kurs.


----------



## JimBeam (6. November 2007)

Seriennummer? mach mal einen Screen davon kann eigentlich gar nicht sein, also ich musste ja auch keine Eingeben.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ich gehe beim Startbildschirm auf Internet und dann kommt der Screen (siehe unten Bild sr). Wenn ich dann auf bestätigen klicke und mir dort versuche mir einen Account an zu legen erscheint dann ganz zum Schluss bei der Anmeldung das 2. Bild. keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.


----------



## JimBeam (6. November 2007)

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört, o_0 keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber frag doch mal im offizielen BMW M3 Challenge Forum vielleicht kann dir da jemand helfen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2007)

Okay, ich danke dir. Da werd ich da mal gucken


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. November 2007)

*zeitenupdate*

Seriennummer? sehr eigenartig.....


----------



## Düsi 800 (6. November 2007)

Finde ich auch. Hab ich nie benötigt!

Tipp: Ändere mal die Sicht, dass du das ganze Auto siehst und steuere dann mal mit der Maus (GEHT KAUM)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. November 2007)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme. Ich hab jetzt herausbekommen woran es liegt. Und zwar habe ich mein System neu Aufgesetzt und hab das Spiel nicht nochmal neuinstalliert sondern hab einfach das Spiel von meiner alten Spielepartition gestartet. Jetzt hab ich das Spiel neu installiert und jetzt geht der Online Modus


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. November 2007)

So ich hab mal eine Zeit. Ich hatte meine schon ein paar mal unterboten aber wegen 0,5 Sekunden oder weniger wollte ich nichts reinstellen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. November 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> So ich hab mal eine Zeit. Ich hatte meine schon ein paar mal unterboten aber wegen 0,5 Sekunden oder weniger wollte ich nichts reinstellen



*Zeitupdate*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. November 2007)

Danke für die Blumen 
hier kommt die nächste Zeit. 
2:13.9xx sind auch noch irgedwie drin. danach muss ich ehrlich sagen gehen mir die Ideen aus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> hier kommt die nächste Zeit.
> 2:13.9xx sind auch noch irgedwie drin. danach muss ich ehrlich sagen gehen mir die Ideen aus



auf dem bild sehe ich aber "nur" 2:14...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. November 2007)

Ja das stimmt, ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich weiß das die 2:13,9xx drin sind. Weil die 2:14,8 ist alles andere als Fehlerfrei gewesen. Sorry falls ich mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt habe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

jetzt wo ich es nochmal lese, wirds schon klarer 

*Zeitupdate*


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. November 2007)

Falls es einen Interessiert.
Ich hab hier einen Link, wo man sich Strecken für M3 Challenge runterladen kann. unter anderen auch die legändäre Nordschleife
http://www.freewebs.com/ronnie82/download.html


----------



## JimBeam (27. November 2007)

Sollten die ganzen Strecken sein die es auch für GTR2 gibt. Im übrigen funktioniert das auch anders rum, also mann kann den Nürburgring einfach in GTR2 einfügen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. November 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Falls es einen Interessiert.
> Ich hab hier einen Link, wo man sich Strecken für M3 Challenge runterladen kann. unter anderen auch die legändäre Nordschleife
> http://www.freewebs.com/ronnie82/download.html



sehr geil. werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren...

edit: Passwort???


----------



## McZonk (27. November 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> sehr geil. werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren...
> 
> edit: Passwort???



Schau doch mal in die FAQ


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. November 2007)

jo dort schauen oder wer faul ist hier das PW: m3challenge 

 much fun


----------



## mightycobra69 (29. November 2007)

HiHo...
habe mal einen Dedicated Server für euch aufgesetzt. Nennt sich:
"www.gcfclan.de"
Das Passwort wäre: pcgames

Bei Problemen, Lagg oder sonstigem...schreibt uns einfach ins Forum. Unsere Seite findet ihr ja mit Sicherheit 

EDIT: Da der Server nicht genutzt wird, hab ich ihn wieder runtergefahren.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

Das wären nen Traum. Wer würde am WE mal dort vorbei schauen?


----------



## ED101 (30. November 2007)

Ich denke ich könnte mich breit schlagen lassen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (30. November 2007)

Ich bin leider das Wochende nicht zu Hause. Sonst würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Dezember 2007)

So ich will mal meine Nordschleifen-Bestzeit zum Besten geben tata 
Die hab ich im Rennen gefahren drum gibts nur diesen dummen Bildschirm


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2008)

Mal sehen vll werde ich in den nächsten Wochen mal meinen QX6850 als Server fertig machen und an eine 100Mbit Standleitung anbinden.


----------



## mightycobra69 (24. April 2008)

mightycobra69 schrieb:


> HiHo...
> habe mal einen Dedicated Server für euch aufgesetzt. Nennt sich:
> "wxw.gcfclan.de"
> Das Passwort wäre: pcgames
> ...


 
Da ja anscheinend doch Interesse besteht, läuft der Server wieder. Ohne Passwort und das "x" bitte durch ein "w" ersetzen 
Schau mer ma...
Im TS seit ihr auch gern gesehen.
Have Fun!!!


----------



## Budweiser (29. Mai 2008)

Spiel ist ganz lustig aber mit der Lenkung un nem Joypad geht nix also zumindest bei mir ist total komisch das fahrverhalten .


----------



## Caliban (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das Fahrbverhalten mit Gamepad ganz ok, man muss halt nur die empfindlichkeit der Lenkung einstellen.


----------



## Budweiser (17. Juni 2008)

Caliban schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Fahrbverhalten mit Gamepad ganz ok, man muss halt nur die empfindlichkeit der Lenkung einstellen.



Biste der Caliban wo ich denke ?Solltest mich aus der ES. kennen Budweiser1508


----------

